# How long can I drive a UK car in Spain for?



## allhealth (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I have moved down here to Marbella permanently and I live and work here.

I have driven my UK registered car down here and I am quite happily driving around, windows down, sunglasses on, sunroof open and my car stereo quite loud (not too loud!).

My question is, how long can I keep driving my car here with UK plates. I heard that it was 6 months, but I have met people here who have been driving a UK registered car here for 2, 3 or more years.

Thanks for reading this and any advice would be appreciated.

Rob


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

allhealth said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have moved down here to Marbella permanently and I live and work here.
> 
> ...



The legal answer is that you have 3 month (90 days) to register as resident. You then have a further 90 days to matriculate your vehicle.

During this time, your vehicle must be LEGAL in the country it is registered in. That would mean have a valid MOT, valid tax disc and valid insurance.


There are many who break the law and drive their UK registered vehicles for longer than that. It does not matter if they are still legal in UK or not, once you are a resident here (with green 'residencia') then the clock is ticking!


----------



## nivaagg (Nov 8, 2013)

The legal answer is that you have 3 month (90 days) to register as resident. You then have a further 90 days to matriculate your vehicle.

snikpoh has a reason.

the problem came when stop you the police.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

..... and the spanish police/guardia are itching to catch anyone that they can prosecute!

Jo xxx


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

if it's a decent car the pay the taxes and change it to Spanish reg, but keep the stereo on low, Spain is a peaceful and quiet place after all!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rewdan said:


> if it's a decent car the pay the taxes and change it to Spanish reg, but keep the stereo on low, Spain is a peaceful and quiet place after all!


Que!!!!

If it's ANY car, pay the taxes and change it to Spanish reg.

There are simply no excuses for not following the law in the country that you've now chosen to live in.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> ..... and the spanish police/guardia are itching to catch anyone that they can prosecute!
> 
> Jo xxx


Because that is what they get paid to do, and I have the highest respect for them……...


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Que!!!!
> 
> If it's ANY car, pay the taxes and change it to Spanish reg.
> 
> There are simply no excuses for not following the law in the country that you've now chosen to live in.


sorry, I meant rather than return it to the Uk, sell it and buy a Spanish version


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Que!!!!
> 
> If it's ANY car, pay the taxes and change it to Spanish reg.
> 
> There are simply no excuses for not following the law in the country that you've now chosen to live in.


I agree - change it to Spanish plates, with Spanish ITV, taxes, etc, etc and
then sit back and relax safe in the knowledge that - Oops didn't notice that
Speed Camara driving out of Plymouth, did you dear ? Still never mind and
wow was that a sneaky Mobile Speed Camara Van, parked back there in
the Layby. Must say the Rozzers are getting pretty sneaky in the UK these
days but, never mind dear were flying Spanish colours under Spanish plates.

Lets Hasta la Vista and see how many times we can criss cross London
on our way back to the Ferry terminal before Boris Johnson gets on he's
bike in hot pursuit with the bill - because Britain, the Rep of Ireland and
Denmark were being quite stupid and irresponsible in not signing up to
the EU Cross border agreement for exchanging data on drivers cars
and home addresses.


----------

